# Eddy Merckx Steel Frames available



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Came across this article posted on a UK based website.

The premise is pretty wonderful news for any fans of Merckx bikes.

Downside is that I have tried sending an email to the contact address given on the webpage and it is getting returned.

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article.asp?sp=&v=1&uan=2246

But, NOS Corsa 01's ??

Pretty sweet.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> Came across this article posted on a UK based website.
> 
> The premise is pretty wonderful news for any fans of Merckx bikes.
> 
> ...


Genuine enough I think. They need 20 or more orders before they can batch process the paint processing. But......from what they tell me, ther are no Corsa 01's available. Actually, there are limited "popular" sizes but yes, it is still good news. If you're desperate for more info. send me your email address and I'll try and pass on what they gave me - quite a bit of info.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*what is the exchange rate?*

what is pounds to $s??


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> what is pounds to $s??



USD is about $1.98, not screaming bargains but not out of line either.

I also found a place in South Africa that claims to have MX Leaders in stock, the Rand X Rate works out to just about exactly the same price in dollars , go figure ..............


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*see if they have any 61's*



toomanybikes said:


> USD is about $1.98, not screaming bargains but not out of line either.
> 
> I also found a place in South Africa that claims to have MX Leaders in stock, the Rand X Rate works out to just about exactly the same price in dollars , go figure ..............


the ability to pick colour is painfully enticing

I'd pay extra to get an MXL in Domo FF


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> USD is about $1.98, not screaming bargains but not out of line either.
> 
> I also found a place in South Africa that claims to have MX Leaders in stock, the Rand X Rate works out to just about exactly the same price in dollars , go figure ..............


What's the name of your S Africa source? My SO bought a NOS MXL frame from an outfit in Pretoria last August. Said they were OK to deal with, pricing and shipping were good, but their packing job sucked. It was hard to tell if minor paint damage was "showroom trauma" or due to the really poor packing.


----------

